# 4-H Intermediate Showman Grand Champion,Overall 4-H Grand Champion Showman,Best Udder



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Showing at the Columbia County Fair went well. My doe Carolina and I won 4-H Intermediate Goat Showman, and Overall 4-H Goat Showman. Carolina also won best udder! As a 10 Y/O! Then my yearling Nigerian Buckling, Senior Pygmy Doe, and Wether were the only ones in their classes, so they one of course 

Pretty successful I think


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! Great job 
And pretty doe!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!! I am so proud of her  
I just realized how steep her rump looks in that picture  She was definitly not set up right I would say


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Congrats! is that your 4-H clubs booth behind you?


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Congrats! She's beautiful doe!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> Congrats! is that your 4-H clubs booth behind you?


Yes it is


----------

